# Most Bizarre Pokedex Entry V.2



## Gomu Gomu (Apr 7, 2009)

Thought I'd make a new thread discussing this topic since the last thread pertaining to the subject (as a whole) was, more or less, 8 months old. 

Bizarre - Markedly unusual in appearance, style, or general character and often involving incongruous or unexpected elements; outrageously or whimsically strange; odd.

Ex.: Drifloon - Pearl - It tugs on the hands of children to steal them away. However, it gets pulled around instead.

Haha... I found that one pretty strange, but that's just one example. Feel free to post as many dex entries you see fit to being "bizarre" from any generation; discuss the entries further if you want.

Meh, bizarre sounds better now... lol.


----------



## Aisling (Apr 7, 2009)

I've recently taken an interest in Gliscor and I find its Platinum entry to be kind of silly...

"If it succeeds in catching even a faint breeze properly, it can circle the globe without flapping once."

That's... really impressive, until you consider it only needs a "faint breeze". Then it gets ridiculous.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 7, 2009)

I was randomly browsing through the 4th generation and came upon Rampardos's Platinum entry.

"If two were to smash their heads together, their foot-thick skulls would keep them from fainting."

Sure, it makes sense that they should be able to keep from fainting, but that foot-thick skull is just crazy. I might be a bit nit-picky here, but honestly, its head doesn't look big enough to have all the necessary organs and stuff plus a foot-thick skull.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Apr 7, 2009)

^Maybe it has a brain in its hip like Stegosaurus :P


----------



## Aisling (Apr 7, 2009)

Nowadays scientist types think that the large canal in the hip region of Stegosaurus's spine was where a glycogen body might be, rather than an actual brain-brain. Birds have them but we don't really know what they do anyway. Something about... supplying glycogen. :B

I'd say maybe it's a foot thick on account of the coney shape of the skull lump... thing, but Rampardos is only five feet tall so the skull at its thickest point is like 1/5 of the entire body... which is weird. x:


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 7, 2009)

Alraunne said:


> Nowadays scientist types think that the large canal in the hip region of Stegosaurus's spine was where a glycogen body might be, rather than an actual brain-brain. Birds have them but we don't really know what they do anyway. Something about... supplying glycogen. :B
> 
> I'd say maybe it's a foot thick on account of the coney shape of the skull lump... thing, but Rampardos is only five feet tall so the skull at its thickest point is like 1/5 of the entire body... which is weird. x:



How would it be able to hold up it's head? It's neck is kinda scrawny to hold up that much. O.O

Edit: I got a wierd entry for Mothim from Platinum-- "While it loves floral honey it wont gather any itself. Instead it plots to steal some from COMBEE"
What really get's me is the plot part. I think a Mothim scheming "Grand Theft Honey" is just odd. XD


----------



## Fredie (Apr 8, 2009)

Shellos's Platinum Pokédex entry is pretty awesome.
"Beware of pushing strongly on its squishy body, as it makes a mysterious purple fluid ooze out." What sort of fluid...?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 9, 2009)

Maybe Rampardos's skull is lightweight? I dunno, that's the only explanation I can think of.

I also found Wigglytuff's Yellow Pokedex entry to be interesting...

Its body is full of elasticity. By inhaling deeply, it can continue to inflate itself without limit.

I don't know why, but when I read that an image of a Wigglytuff exploding popped into my mind.


----------



## J.T. (Apr 10, 2009)

Igglybuff in DPPt.

"It has a soft and bouncy body. Once it starts bouncing, it becomes impossible to stop."

Oh the joys my Whirlwinding Skarmory could have with a couple of these things.


----------



## Evolutionary (Apr 16, 2009)

I find Magikarp's Platinum entry quite funny...

'A MAGIKARP living for many years can leap a mountain using Splash. The move remains useless, though'

WTF, it can leap a mountain?


----------

